# Resource Management Group of America ???



## rdefrei2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, Got a call from a guy saying that they have an offer for my Summer Bay / RCI Points - Timeshare 

Asked them to send me an email with details.
I was not able to find any reviews or complaints on BBB against this company.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Could someone provide an advice please?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Is these for real or another Scam after they get your money.

Got the following email:


RESOURCE MANAGEMENT <resource.mgmt.group.usa.org@gmail.com>
12:47 PM (2 hours ago)

to me 
Resource Management Group of America

2603 S. Hiawassee Rd. 

Orlando, FL 32835

Summer Bay Resort

Offer submission: $22,000.00

1. Buyer will waive right of Rescission at 20% of sale ( Income Division
$4,400.00) and has agreed to cover document fees at closing

(R.M.G.O.A.$2,998.00) in the event of a cancellation buyer forfeits Down
Payment to seller. (Paid to Seller if forfeited by the Buyer $4,400.00)

2. Seller agrees to cover initial document and processing services
(R.M.G.O.A. $1,672.00) Seller is reimbursed processing Fees at Closing under
conditions that property is free and clear from Liens and or
False Ownership.

3. Property Closing August 9th, 2014

4. Settlement at Closing $23,672.00

Resource Management Group of America

License and Bonded: Florida State Division of Corporations

Sunbiz.org

Please note that your underwriter for this account is Jonathan
Prescott 407-900-3159.

Documentation Processing includes: Title Search, Deed,
Estoppel Certificate, Clearing Packet, Transfer of Ownership and Attorney
Review & Filing Fees.

Kindly reply accept or decline in your response email.

[link deleted]


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2014)

*This is bogus: *


> 2. Seller agrees to cover initial document and processing services
> (R.M.G.O.A. *$1,672.00*) *Seller is reimbursed processing Fees at Closing* under conditions that property is free and clear from Liens and or False Ownership.



There is no buyer - they are going to collect this fee, and ride off into the sunset.  This is a common scheme.

With a legitimate sale, ALL proceeds come out of the purchase price.  Tell them you will agree, as long as they take all fees out of the purchase price, and they will give you a long line of baloney about why they can't do that, and then they will disappear....

If you google this number, you will find internet Ads for firearm sales, and also many complaints for unsolicited sales calls, *using many different names*.  It's clearly not the number for an "underwriter":  





> Please note that your underwriter for this account is Jonathan Prescott 407-900-3159.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 4, 2014)

rdefrei2 said:


> I was not able to find any reviews or complaints on BBB against this company.



Surprisingly, there is a corporation by this name and address set up with the state of Florida.  The reason why you cannot locate anything is because the ink is still wet.  It was established May 22, 2014.    

Florida is one state that seems to go after these criminals more than most.  The President of this company, someone by the name of Mohamad Ali, is possibly a fake name but definitely not the boxer.  The listed address of 2603 South Hiawassee Road is a drop box at a shipping store called "Swings 'N Things".  If all the information is correct, including his name, then we have one stupid criminal who will eventually have the state of Florida coming down hard on him.  Then again, not every criminal can be a genius.



rdefrei2 said:


> *Kindly* reply accept or decline in your response email.



May be a coincidence but those Nigerian scams always seems to throw in a "kindly" or two in their scam e-mails.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 5, 2014)

There are more red flags here than at a bullfight.

They called you.

Selling for more than you probably paid. If they have $20K+ buyers why aren't they buying up on  e-bay and selling.

Upfront fee.

Frequent name changes are hall mark of scammers.


Offer language.

Ask for copy of business license  and bond.

Say you have arranged to deposit in your escrow company.


----------



## rdefrei2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input.

Today they've called back asking if I've any questions or concerns.
Told them I didn't have enough time to research yet.

I kind of knew it was another scam.

I've paid 12K cash when I bought my timeshare and now I'm looking to sell it.

Is there a way to sue Summer Bay and try to get some of the money back or that's unreasonable too? They make a lot of promises when they try to sell but after we bought we learned that nothing is really true.

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## theo (Aug 5, 2014)

*Nope...*



rdefrei2 said:


> Is there a way to sue Summer Bay and try to get some of the money back or that's unreasonable too? They make a lot of promises when they try to sell but after we bought we learned that nothing is really true.



In a single word --- no.

It is certainly true that timeshare sales weasels routinely lie, misrepresent, exaggerate and obfuscate, but there is still no point in wasting your time, energy or money futilely trying to seek any redress now, long after voluntarily signing a legally binding contract and maybe even having subsequently used the interval you purchased. 

Anything the sales weasels stated verbally was just legally meaningless noise in the air. Only the actual written contract content means *anything* in the final analysis. 
Unless you truly believe that you have a solid breach of contract case (highly unlikely), don't bother tilting at that particular windmill. Don't shoot the messenger but, simply stated, there is *no* chance whatsoever that you could or would ever get a dime back from those sales weasels  under any imaginable circumstances after the applicable state law rescission period expires (10 days after contract execution for your particular Summer Bay purchase in Florida).

You will need to pursue *other* avenues to part with this unwanted ownership. I don't know the facility, but if you have a high demand week, _*maybe*_ it has some resale value. If so, it's surely just a small fraction of the $12k you paid. If not,  another "exit" avenue might ultimately require giving it away for free to a willing recipient, or deeding it back to the HOA, *if* the HOA accept deeds in lieu of foreclosure ("deedbacks") at all in the first place; you'll have to directly ask the resort HOA about that. 

In any event, I sincerely wish you luck.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 5, 2014)

Unfortunately Developers believe in ounce of prevention vs pound of cure.

No documentation but would expect legal budget exceeds owner's relations.

If you look at contract most state in legalize this written document supersedes and renders null and void any verbalization by sales weasel as well as as scrawling, brochures, work sheets, etc. To make more iron clad have specific items they know sales people lie about that you initial they did not say..

Following is what transpired in big lawsuit against Westgate.



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206007&highlight=westgate


----------



## rdefrei2 (Aug 8, 2014)

Tug could you remove my post please. This company is saying that they will sue me if I don't get this removed. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2014)

rdefrei2 said:


> Tug could you remove my post please. This company is saying that they will sue me if I don't get this removed. Thanks.



You have done a valuable service to others by outting this scheme.

Scammers can't sue you - they are just bullying you.  Ignore them - delete  their emails - block them on your cell phone.


----------



## rdefrei2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Denise could you remove this Thread please.

These people keep calling me several times and I don't have a way to block them.

Also I don't want to be liable for anything. Better be safe than sorry.

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2014)

*Why are you answering their phone calls?*  Let your answering machine/voice mail pick up, and then delete their calls.

If you ignore them they will go away - they are just bullying you, because you exposed their scheme on TUG.

Deleting the thread would only help them to continue duping other people...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 9, 2014)

I have never heard of scammer suing. They  are adverse to court house and then jail house.

Truth is  absolute defense.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> I have never heard of scammer suing. They  are adverse to court house and then jail house.
> 
> Truth is  absolute defense.



Exactly - it's not like they are going to go to court and expose their activities to a judge!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2014)

and please forward all your emails and correspondance to the florida attorney generals office!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2014)

and in an even better option, since they are in orlando...report them to these detectives who specialize in going after and shutting down timeshare scams in orlando!

phone number is in this thread below, and be sure to tell Detective Stevens that they are threatening you!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165128


----------



## rdefrei2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Today "Resource Management" called and left a message on my cell phone saying that these is their last attempt to contact me and if this post is not removed by this coming Monday August 11th they file a law suit against me.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2014)

rdefrei2 said:


> Today "Resource Management" called and left a message on my cell phone saying that these is their last attempt to contact me and if this post is not removed by this coming Monday August 11th they file a law suit against me.



Let's be logical here - the last thing they want to do is to go before a judge and expose their operation.

They are just trying to intimidate you, because you exposed their scheme on TUG, and you are allowing yourself to be bullied...

*Don't take their calls, and delete their messages unread - it's all baloney!*


----------



## RX8 (Aug 9, 2014)

rdefrei2 said:


> Today "Resource Management" called and left a message on my cell phone saying that these is their last attempt to contact me and if this post is not removed by this coming Monday August 11th they file a law suit against me.



As others said, they are bullying you.  You have said nothing disparaging about the "company".   You asked a question and OTHERS have posted facts and opinion based on years of experience.  If they want to sue tell them to sue the rest of us.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2014)

please call the detective in the link provided on monday...if you wont...I can assure you that someone will call to report them...but it would be nice if you would do it as the actual victim of their scam.

for the folks who work for this company and are reading this, please let it be true that you actually work in orlando =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 9, 2014)

rdefrei2 said:


> Hi, Got a call from a guy saying that they have an offer for my Summer Bay / RCI Points - Timeshare
> 
> Asked them to send me an email with details.
> I was not able to find any reviews or complaints on BBB against this company.
> ...



please send the contents of this to the detective when you contact him.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 9, 2014)

rdefrei2 said:


> Today "Resource Management" called and left a message on my cell phone saying that these is their last attempt to contact me ....



Great! Awesome!  They won't contact you again.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 9, 2014)

So sue me - Please


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 9, 2014)

I am more feisty than OP.

I would point  out I will simply forward their frivolous lawsuit to my Condo insurance carrier which includes liability coverage.

Suggest they  be sure and include TUG et.  al.  as much deeper pockets!


I would ask for cause of action. There is nothing libelous nor slanderous nor copyrighted nor privileged communication.

Harassment, intimidation, bullying, terrorism ,  etc. are criminal offenses. Their phone  messages are prima facia evidence.

The Florida AG is very aggressive when it  comes to TS scammers and this would surely make it to the top of her priority  check out basket..

Oh yes, after you settle with AG then will file as Civil suit as much easier to win  than criminal a  la OJ. Ask Court to pierce  phony corporate  vail  and  come after Main Man personally.


----------



## theo (Aug 10, 2014)

*Me too, please...*



Rent_Share said:


> So sue me - Please



I also extend an invitation to sue me, although it might be a very painful lesson and experience  --- *for them*. I won't hold my breath while waiting to be served.


----------



## Sandy2078 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Resource Management Group*

I received the same identical phone call today and an e-mail except with a different name. I was suspicious to begin with for several reasons. The offer was for 4 (four) times what we paid for it and also because I didn't list the property as being for sale. I researched the address and also found it on Google Maps. It showed me a photo of the supposed building where they are located. The name 'Resource Management Group' was not there. Thanks for the information and saving me $1,672.

Blessings to you,


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2014)

internet working as intended, glad you found out before sending money!


----------

